# FREE - forks



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

Scott rigid road bike forks.
for 1+1/8" headset.
Weight 880g.
Steerer length 265mm.
lugs just above dropouts for panniers or mudguards, not sure which
Free to good home, you'll need to pay postage though.


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2008)

Mine!


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2008)

I'll cover the postage and donate a fiver to a charidee of your choice.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

gone!

prob'ly about £7-8 for p&p if that's ok
I'll trust you to do the charidee bit, not bothered what, pref. something that benefits humans as opposed to fluffy bunnies 

you have pm


----------



## mickle (19 Apr 2008)

Righto, ta, tomorrow.


----------

